# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  الى محبي اشعار محمد عبدة ......

## أميرة قوس النصر

غناء واشعار محمد عبده   ( البرواز )

قلتيلي إنسى
ومن يومها وأنا كل ليلة قدامي البرواز
حبر العيون ودمع القلم في دفتري
وصورتك رغم الألم
ورغم إنها خذت من أطباعك كثير وخانت البرواز
أشوفها في خاطري
حبيبتي ما بيدي حيلة
لا صرتي الصورة وعيوني البرواز
وشلون ابنسى

أتعبتي الصورة مشاوير
وتعبت أنا بلقى لغدرك معاذير
وصورتك اللي سجنت بروازها طول السنين
كانت جسد وبروازها الروح
ويوم نزعت منه الجسد تجرحت أطرافها
وبجروحها راحت لمين .. لبروازها الثاني
مسكين .. بيسجنك ويبقى سجين
تشبهلك أقداره خانته
وصورتك يجي يوم وتخونه
حبيبتي .. أو للأسف حبيبته
لا صرتي الصورة وجفونه البرواز
وشلون ينسى

حبيبتي لأجل أنسى جرحك واستريح
بأبكي .. وبعد البكى بأبكي
واكيد في لحظة بتجي وبيجف دمعي
وعندها صورتك اللي في عيوني
بتعاف برواز الضمى
بتصير صحرا وهو سما
بتمرني الدمعة الأخيرة
تاخذ معاها صورتك وتطيح
وكني بهالدمعة سكين جرحها وجهي
وكني بالمسافة تطول ما بين عيني ودمعتي وخدي
وكني بقلب الحاير المسكين نبضه يقول
لا تودع الفرقى .. الدمع ما يرقى
وعندها لا نزلت الدمعة من الجرح الأخير
وفارقت وجهي أنا
بغمض عيوني وأكسر البرواز
وأكيد بنسى

كلمات/ الأمير..عبدالرحمن بن مساعد

--------------------------------------------------------

(انت محبوبي)

لاخرلحظة من عمري اقلك أنت محبوبي
وحبك في دمي بيجري وطيفك نور في دروبي
ياريت العمر يتوقف على حالة هناا جنبك
نعيش فيهاا ولانخفف من الشوق الى مايوصف
ونتهادى ورود الحب ونروي فيهاا نشوة حب
واقلك انت محبوبي
حبيبي تعبت الايام تنادينا نسايرهاا
تعبنا وصحت الأحلام وفرصتنا في حاظرهاا
احبك يارشيق القد
احبك في اللقى والصد
احبك والدموع الخد
احبك مهما كان الرد
وانا في حالتي معذور بربك لاتلوم مجبور
انت مناياا مطلوبي
يارتني املك الافراح واتصرف بها وحدي
واعرف كم بقالي جراح وكم ساعة هنا عندي,
أخلي فرحنا دايم و أخلي عمرنا نايم
وأقول لشوق من انت توكل روح ياظالم
ونتهادى ورود الحب ونروي فيها نشوة قلب واقولك
اشوفك كل يوم )

اشوفك كل يوم واروح
واقول نظره ترد الروح
اعيش فيها عشان بكره
عشان ليلي اللي كله جروح

توصيني على الكتمان
وتبغى حبنا مايبان وتنساني
تقول لي ودنا صافي وتحسب حبنا خافي
ترا راعي الهوى مفضوح..

صحيح النظره ماتكفي
من الالام ماتشفي..
ولكن عذرنا الحاظر.
نراعي الوقت والخاطر..

ومادام النظر مسموح
اشوفك كل يوم واروح
عسى النظره ترد الروح..

نخاف من ايه والدنيا تحاسبنا على الثانية
بتاخذ مننا الاشواق وتعطينا حياة ثانية

ياصاحب المعنى
ان كنت تسمعنا
لا الوقت يخدعنا
ويرجع ويتعنى

------------------------- المــعــانــاة)

يا ليل خبرني عن أمر المعاناة
هي من صميم الذات ولا أجنبية

هي هاجس يسهر عيـونـي و لا بات
أو خفقة تجمح في قلبي عصـية

هي صرخة تـمردت فوق الأصـــوات
أو ونة وسـط الضمايـر خفـية

أو عبرة تعـلـقت بـيــن نظرات
أو الدموع اللي تسابق هميـة

أعاني الساعة و أعاني مسافـات
و أعاني رياح الزمان العتية

و أصور معاناتي حـروف وأبيـات
يلقى بها راعي الولع جاذبية

و لاني بندمان على كـل ما فـات
أخذت من حلو الزمان و رديـه

هذي حياتي عشتها كيف مـا جـات
آخذ من أيامي و أرد العطيـة


أقــرب الـنــاس إنت يا نـظـر عيني
و أبـعـد النـاس إنت و إنت في عيني
منـك أحـلى محبة عــاشــهـا قـلـبـي
و منك جرح الهوى يـامـا تـلاعــب بـي.
أقرب الناس إنـت و أبعد النـاس, إنت...

لا تساوم فـي حبي تـكـفى إعفــيـنـي
حـبـنـي بالوفا و بكـل مـا فيـنـي
ولا تـكـفى دخيلك جــود و إحـميـنـي
منك ومن جور حبك يكـفي مـا فيـنــي

خل عنك التعالي وأتــركــك مــنــه
ما يفيد الغـرور اللي مـعـاه مـنـة
من عـشـق مـا جرح خـلـه و لا سـابـه
و من تغلـى تـخلى عـنـه أحــبـابـه

ما تهمك حـيـاتـي بـكـل مـا فـيـهـا
إنت هـمـك حيـاتي كـيــف تـوفـيـهـا
المشـاعـر تحـبـك و إنـت نـاسـيـهـا
و الأمور الصغـيرة كـم أقـاســيــهـا


إخــتــلـفـنـا )

إختـلفنا مين يــحــب الــثـــانـــي أكــثــر
و إتـفــقـــنــا إنـك أكــثــر و آنـا أكـثـر
من عدد رمـل الصحــاري و من المطر أكثر و أكثر

كـيــف نـخــفـي حـبــنـا و الــشــوق فـاضــح
و فــي مــلامـحـنـا مــن اللـهــفــة مــلامــح
عاشقين و نبضنا طفل حنــون لو تزاعلـنا يسـامح
و الـــــهـــــــوى شـــــي مـــــقـــــــدر
إختـلـفنـا مــن يـحــب الـثـانـي أكـــثــــر

هنني ياللي جميعـي لـك هنا,حطـني بـآخـر مـداي
طيرك اللي ما يبي غيرك أنا,ضمــنــي إنـت فضاي
صــدق إنـي فـيـك مــغــرم, فـيك مـغـرم فـيـك
و الـحياة إيـش الـحـيــاة, إلا مـشاهـد ناظريك
يــا نـهـار لـو تـغـيــب الــشــمــس واضـــح


كـيــف نـخــفـي حـبــنـا و الــشــوق فـاضــح
و فــي مــلامـحـنـا مــن اللـهــفــة مــلامــح
عاشقين و نبضنا طفل حنــون لو تزاعلـنا يسـامح
و الـــــهـــــــوى شـــــي مـــــقـــــــدر
إختـلـفنـا مــن يـحــب الـثـانـي أكـــثــــر


يمك دروبي و كل الناس يـدروا بـي و أنــا أدري
كل قلب له حبيبــه و إنــت مـحـبـوبـي و تـدري
من عيونك صـعـب تسـرقـني سـواليــف البــشـــر
و أنـا النـظــر و إنــت لـعـيــوني النــظــر
و الـهـيـام اللي سـكـن فـيـنا تـعـدانا و كبر
صــــار مــــثـــل الـــريـــح جــــامـــــح


كـيــف نـخــفـي حـبــنـا و الــشــوق فـاضــح
و فــي مــلامـحـنـا مــن اللـهــفــة مــلامــح
عاشقين و نبضنا طفل حنــون لو تزاعلـنا يسـامح
و الـــــهـــــــوى شـــــي مـــــقـــــــدر
إختـلـفنـا مــن يـحــب الـثـانـي أكـــثــــر


( اعتـــــــرفــــــلك )

لاهي نار ولاهي ما
ولاهي غيمة ولاسما

ان حكت .. غنت سنابل من رضا
والسكوت .. إن صار نيران الغضا

يارضاها ..وقف وناظر شوي
شف غلاها .. كيف سوى بشخص حي

وكيف حي ولا لقاها.... وان لقاها
. ما بقى في يدينه.....شي غير انه يحتريها

سولفي للناس عني
سولفي للناس عني
قولي اني .. ما عرفت اختار من
قلبي يحبــــــــــــــــه

سولفي للناس عني
ماعرفت .. اقرأ وجوه
الحاضرين من الاحبه

اعترفلك .. اني فعلاً ما عرفتك
ما قدرت اوصل لحل وما فهمتك
تجمعين الضد في كل الامور
غامضة مرة .. ومرة مثل نور

تشبهين ايام .. اوقات الخريف
وتمطرين احيان.. احساسك زهور

آه .. من قلبي نصحته
بس عيا ينتصح نبضه يبيها
آه .. منه ليه عيا

ليه عزم يترك الكون ويجيها
ماقدرت القى لهذا القلب حل
الجواب اقفى بظله وارتحل

ما بقالي .. غير انتي ياغريبه
يارحيل .. العمر فيني يا حبيبه

صدقيني صرت من بعدك اخاف
واعترف ان الخلاف واسع طريقه

واننا ما نلتقي .. في أي شي
فينا اختلاف .. فينا اختلاف
وللأسف هذي الحقيقة
(احبة حيل)

ليت ربي ماكتب لحظة وداع
ولافراق ولادموع ولاضياع
ليت كل الناس خل مع خليل
وكل ماقيل
النهاية بين الاحباب الرحيل
قلت احبه حيل

لو يوقف لحظة الفرح الزمان
والمكان عيونك انت احلى مكان
في يدي يديك والحاسد ذليل

وان غدت كل الاماني في يدي
ابتدي مع كل لحظة تبتدي
اعشق الدنيا مثل طير جميل

اه ياحلو الامل والذكريات
والسعادة ماتجي بالامنيات
صبحها يبطي وانا ليلي طويل

كل ماادفن خيالك ياعنيد
تمطر الدمعة وينبت من جديد
شفت وش سوى بي الحب الاصيل
شفت وش سوى بي حبك يابخيل

لونويت اعاتبك القى الكلام
يعتذر لي منك ويلوم الملام
والقى حتى كلمة احبك قليل

كنت اهدد بك

----------


## زهره التوليب

اعترفلك .. اني فعلاً ما عرفتك
ما قدرت اوصل لحل وما فهمتك
تجمعين الضد في كل الامور
غامضة مرة .. ومرة مثل نور

تشبهين ايام .. اوقات الخريف
وتمطرين احيان.. احساسك زهور



مشكوره مها...كلمات كلها احساس :Eh S(2):

----------


## Paradise

شكرا مها

----------


## MR.X

*يمك دروبي و كل الناس يـدروا بـي و أنــا أدري
كل قلب له حبيبــه و إنــت مـحـبـوبـي و تـدري
من عيونك صـعـب تسـرقـني سـواليــف البــشـــر
و أنـا النـظــر و إنــت لـعـيــوني النــظــر
و الـهـيـام اللي سـكـن فـيـنا تـعـدانا و كبر
صــــار مــــثـــل الـــريـــح جــــامـــــح


مشكورة 
مها*

----------

